# Take a look at what came from Cave Run



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Mike Tackett found his way into a nice little hog. His story is included in the post.
When you follow the link go to "Fishing Reports" and then "Monster Fish Pictures Are Here". The date on the picture says 02/01/2007 but word is that it was caught in the last few days.

http://www.caverunmuskyproshop.com/site/mod.php?mod=forums


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

He said his fish measured 52.2? This is my buddys fish from Lake Milton. It was 52". His looks a lot larger that the Cave Run Fish. The CR fish is still a great fish neverless. I just think he overmeasured a bit.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Toxic,

Hard to tell exactly how big they are when they "longarm" for the photo! That is one nice Musky! Here is a 46" Musky a friend caught on the Grand about 4 years back!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Steelheadquarters said:


> Hey Toxic,
> 
> Hard to tell exactly how big they are when they "longarm" for the photo! That is one nice Musky! Here is a 46" Musky a friend caught on the Grand about 4 years back!


I don't think Jason was longarming. I would call it struggling LOL. That thing was a beast. He had a hard time holding up for the picture. That is a nice one of your buddys as well!


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I don't think Jason was longarming. I would call it struggling LOL. That thing was a beast. He had a hard time holding up for the picture. That is a nice one of your buddys as well!


Not the guy above, surely struggling with a brute, but the ones in the other site are all being Longarmed


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is one monster of a musky and one of the biggest I have seen come from the Cave. Though, I dont think it was big enough for the record(lake/state) it is still impressive! 

We should be pulling fish like that out of Alum!

CG


----------



## walleyeguy25 (Mar 22, 2007)

that is one huge muskie,dude


----------

